# Javascript soll Bilder an 2 verschiedenen Orten anzeigen



## oli177 (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich bin total Anfänger was Java angeht und habe schon das ganze Internet durchforstet, aber nichts gefunden was mir helfen würde. Wahrscheinlich eine kurze Sache für einen Profi, wäre dankbar wenn mir schnell geholfen werden könnte.

Problem:

Ich habe ein Javascript mit mouseover das Fotos anzeigen soll. Solange ich das ganze nur mit Fotos an einem Ort mache, funktioniert es auch, ich möchte jedoch, dass das Script die Fotos an 2 Orten ändern..

Aussehen sollte es so:







Wenn man dann über die Links (Foto 1, PDF 2 etc..) fährt, sollte rechts eine Vorschau erscheinen.

Aussehen tut es momentan folgendermassen:

Script im <head>

```
<script>

/*Rollover effect on different image script-
By JavaScript Kit ([url=http://javascriptkit.com]JavaScript Kit- Your comprehensive JavaScript, DHTML, CSS, and Ajax stop[/url])
Over 200+ free scripts here!
*/

function changeimage(towhat,url){
if (document.images){
document.images.targetimage.src=towhat.src
gotolink=url
}
}
function warp(){
window.location=gotolink
}

</script>

<script language="JavaScript1.1">
var myimages=new Array()
var gotolink="#"

function preloadimages(){
for (i=0;i<preloadimages.arguments.length;i++){
myimages[i]=new Image()
myimages[i].src=preloadimages.arguments[i]
}
}


preloadimages("bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus1.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus2.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus3.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus4.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus5.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus6.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus7.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus8.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl1.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl2.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl3.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl4.jpg","bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl5.jpg")
</script>
```

Der Bereich wo die ersten Fotos angezeigt werden sollen (preload images glarus1.jpg bis glarus8.jpg)

```
<a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus1a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[0],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 1</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus2a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[1],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 2</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus3a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[2],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 3</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus4a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[3],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 4</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus5a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[4],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 5</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus6a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[5],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 6</a><br />
    <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus7a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[6],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 7</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus8a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[7],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 8</a></td>
    
    <td align="left" valign="top" width="300"><a href="javascript:warp()"><img src="bilder/projektfotos/2010/glarus1.jpg" name="targetimage" border=0 id="glarus"></a>
</td>
```

Und der Bereich wo die zweiten Fotos (reussbuehl1.jpg bis reussbuehl5.jpg) angezeigt werden sollen:

```
<a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/ruessbuehl1a.jpg" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[8],this.href)" target="_blank">Foto 1</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl2a.pdf" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[9],this.href)" target="_blank">PDF 1</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl3a.pdf" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[10],this.href)" target="_blank">PDF 2</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl4a.pdf" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[11],this.href)" target="_blank">PDF 4</a> <a href="bilder/projektfotos/2010/ruessbuehl5a.pdf" onMouseover="changeimage(myimages[12],this.href)" target="_blank">PDF 5</a></td>
    
  <td align="left" valign="top" width="300"><a href="javascript:warp()"><img src="bilder/projektfotos/2010/reussbuehl1.jpg" name="targetimage" border=0 id="ruessbuehl"></a>
    </td>
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, damit das Javascript an beiden Orten funktioniert? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich das hinkriegen sollte.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2011)

du bist im falschen Forum
java *!=* Java Script


----------



## oli177 (9. Mai 2011)

Hat niemand eine Idee zur Lösung meines Problemes?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Noctarius (9. Mai 2011)

Da dies ein Java Forum ist, solltest du deine Frage eventuell in ein Forum für JavaScript verlegen. Du kannst hier zwar immer Glück haben, dass dir wer helfen kann, aber eben auch nicht.


----------

